# black spot in my cat's mouth.



## urougekhan (Nov 18, 2011)

My kitten (crossbreed siberian persian) about 5 months old, has a big black spot in her mouth (along the roof of her mouth and also gumline). rest of the mouth is pink. Is it normal?? just a birthmark or some disease??

She doesn't seem to have a problem in eating dry or wet food, btw.

Please help. Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's just pigmentation I expect - has it been there all the time? If it has just appeared I'd get a vet to look at it - but if it has been there all the time I'd assume a birthmark type thing


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Usually pigmentation, especially if the animals skin is different colours. You notice it more in dogs mouths


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Declan has little black spots along the gum line. As others have said, it's just pigmentation. If you're worried it might be something more ask your vet to take a look to put your mind at rest.

Declan's spots: (he's not really savage - he was just yawning )


----------

